# Drinking the XDKool-Aid. I got one today!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Picked up a 45 ACP XD today - Stainless slide and OD Green frame. I kinda wanted the sand colored frame with the stainless slide, but I like this too :?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice gun!

If I had any use for a .45ACP, I'd likely get an XD instead of a Glock, since I can actually get my hand around an XD. The Glock .45ACPs are bricks.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The Glock .45ACPs are bricks.


Very astute. Now you just have to make the jump to admitting that all Glocks resemble building materials.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> Very astute. Now you just have to make the jump to admitting that all Glocks resemble building materials.


Hey now, cinder blocks do a fine job holding up buildings. :mrgreen:

Is the Glock a cookie cutter design that is designed to work for everyone, specifically including non-enthusiasts? Absolutely, and Glocks are profoundly uninteresting guns for gadget guys. But they _do_ work. Do I think the Glock 21/21SF is too big - especially in the grip circumference - for what it is? Absolutely, which is why - if I still clung to the .45ACP for defense - I'd get an XD and not look back.

Do I like my Glock 23 with grip reduction better than a standard Glock? _Oh, yeah._ But I think the 9/40/357 Glock grip frame is perfectly adequate for 90% of people. I can't say that about their .45ACPs, except the 36.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats, and good choice 

-Jeff-


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2 better pics...


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

for the 9mm, Id go with the glock, for the .40 or .45 Id go with the xd. I like your xd 45. I know a few people with xd 45s and they all love them. In my opinion, the xd 45 is the best polymer framed 45 you can buy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

'Bout time our saw the light. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, was at a gun show yesterday and bought it. I actually had ZERO interest in XDs - as I rented a 9mm one 2 years ago and didn't care for it. However, I rented an M&P 45, USP45 fullsize and XD45 a few months ago. I was amazed at the way the XD45 shot. 

I got the only OD frame w/ stainless slide model at the whole show. I had to put it on a credit card, and their card machine was broken. Anyway, they had to go back to their store to get their spare machine (several people wanted to pay this way), and I ended up having to kill 2 hours while they did this. In that time, I really looked at several guns around the show. 

I have small hands - to me, the FNP45 is too fat for me. As is the fullsize USP. I also looked at the HK P30 and fullsize HK45. While I love the HK mag release, and it is the same type that is on the Walther P99. On the fullsize HK45 and P30, its shaped weird. When you have the guns in SA - it is very easy for your trigger finger to rub the mag releases. They stick up higher than the edge of the trigger guard. 

The COMPACT HK45 does not suffer from this. In all honesty, however, I love the feel of the USPc 45. Now, I have a 9mm USPc, and I typically don't care to get duplicate weapons, because I always end up favoring 1 over the other. But, it would be a different caliber. I have put a ton of rounds thru my USPc 9, but have never shot that gun in 45 before - so not sure if I would like it. But, if I get another 45, I think it might be the USPc. 

Anyway - other than that USPc, I prefered the XD45 over any of the other polymer 45s.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, was at a gun show yesterday and bought it.


I was at a show myself yesterday planning on coming home with a new XD9SC, but the prices were ridiculous, so I came home empty handed. They would hardly negotiate because they had lines of idiots willing to pay for, IMO, over-priced guns. So now I'm going to call one more shop today when they open and if not, order it on line.

I wish we had good shows in this area like you guys seem to have. I've gotta stop going to ours, wasting time, gas, and admission fees, with the hopes that there will actually be a good deal there, because there never is. :smt011


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

...bout damn time...

Kidding.

Welcome to the fold my Brother...

JeffWard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> I wish we had good shows in this area like you guys seem to have.


In Texas, we have some great shows. I picked up a 40 cal new PX4 Beretta for $399 back in Jan.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd, depending on what you pay for FFL fees, you will probably find a GREAT deal on gunbroker.com. That's where I got both of my XD's for $400 new each. They've gone up a little bit since then but not much. Check XDTalk as well, there's usually a few people selling a barely used one for a good price. I've found that I can often times find a new one for the same price though. Worth a shot 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> In Texas, we have some great shows. I picked up a 40 cal new PX4 Beretta for $399 back in Jan.


Yeah, it seems you Teas guys have some good shows, judging by the posts I read. Our shows suck here! I told my wife to hit me in the head the next time I mention going to one. Waste of time and money.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Todd, depending on what you pay for FFL fees, you will probably find a GREAT deal on gunbroker.com. That's where I got both of my XD's for $400 new each. They've gone up a little bit since then but not much. Check XDTalk as well, there's usually a few people selling a barely used one for a good price. I've found that I can often times find a new one for the same price though. Worth a shot
> 
> -Jeff-


Yeah, I'm about to hit Gun Broker, Buds, and XD Pistols.com in a couple minutes and order one. My last chance at buying at a local shop went down the drain because they only had .40's in stock and their distributer had zero 9mm's. I'll check XD Talk as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Good luck!

If they ever release an XDsc in 9mm with the OD frame and stainless slide, I may have to get another...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Good luck!
> 
> If they ever release an XDsc in 9mm with the OD frame and stainless slide, I may have to get another...


We have a convert!

How do your Walthers feel about this? :anim_lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Todd said:


> We have a convert!
> 
> How do your Walthers feel about this? :anim_lol:


Don't get any ideas... :anim_lol: I actually posted a thread comparing the two here: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=11777

I still prefer the Walther. But, the XDsc is a nice gun. And, I like the appearance of the XDsc.

So, I might just have 2 guns that I swop between carrying occasionally. I'd also like the color scheme of the silver colored slide and green frame (instead of black all the time)


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> We have a convert!
> 
> How do your Walthers feel about this? :anim_lol:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I'd also like the color scheme of the silver colored slide and green frame (instead of black all the time)


I hope so that's not so you can color coordinate your gun to match your outfits. :anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> I hope so that's not so you can color coordinate your gun to match your outfits. :anim_lol:


Go easy on him Todd, he needed a cool multi-colored gun to go with that cool vest he wears. :anim_lol::numbchuck:

-Jeff-:smt083

J/K of course rayer:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Go easy on him Todd, he needed a cool multi-colored gun to go with that cool vest he wears. :anim_lol::numbchuck:
> 
> -Jeff-:smt083
> 
> J/K of course rayer:


Ship, you gonna take that from a guy who can't even get a CCW permit? :draw:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Ship, you gonna take that from a guy who can't even get a CCW permit? :draw:


Wow, I deserved that one. That one really hurt, Todd :smt022

rayer: I bow to the master, and now leave this thread forever rayer:

:anim_lol::smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Wow, I deserved that one. That one really hurt, Todd :smt022
> 
> rayer: I bow to the master, and now leave this thread forever rayer:
> 
> ...


Always go for the kill, never to wound. You will learn, Grasshopper. :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> and now leave this thread forever rayer:
> 
> :anim_lol::smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


We could only be so lucky.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

*Job well done Shipwreck. I have the 5" Tactical model and couldn't be happier with my purchase.* :smt023


----------



## SlowSIG_Newsome (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice. I like the green. When the first XD-45 came out, I was impressed at how well the weapon fired - considering I was used to 9 mm.

It's been a while since I've been on any of the forums...Have you and your wife had the baby?


----------

